# Compressor Fridge, Am I Mad?



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

I am shortly having a new VWT5 converted and I am considering a Waeco Coolmatic MDC65 compressor fridge. I would then only need gas for cooking/boiling water, and therefore only need a small gas bottle. 

Does anyone have experience of this type of fridge, and with my proposed usage & set up below will it work for me, or will I regret it & wish I had gone for a 3 way fridge and bigger or re-fillable lpg bottles? 

I rarely use hookups on sites, perhaps once a week to recharge batteries, but usually move 20-50 miles every 2-3 days. October issue of MMM Interchange reckon the fridge will consume up to 2 amps an hour. The cost of the fridge seems to be double that of the 3 way fridge, but I guess installation must be simpler, no holes to cut & no gas connections. 

My planned set up will be 
2 x 110 ah batteries 
Sterling Battery to Battery Charger. (Van alternator is 150A, Van battery is 72Ah (380A) 
2KW Webasto or Ebersbacher diesel heater only (not hot water) 
130W solar panel with regulator 
Electric usage 2 x fluorescent lights and 2 spots 
No TV 
Occasional use of laptop via inverter 
12V DAB radio in UK 
Water pump


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I had a Waeco coolmatic in the Euramobil, linked to 100w solar and 2x 113ah batts. I used it for 5 days in the wild during late August this year... that was fridge on number 4, pump for water, stereo, an hour of tv a day (+ satellite decoder) and a few hours of lighting each night... didn't ever have a problem with power.

Fridge itself is fantastic... gets soooo cold! so much better than 3 way! Would convert current van if it didn't cost so much!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ethnical,

Having had 3 way fridges all my touring days, I cannot comment on a compressor type fridge.

However, I met a very knowledgeable chap who does use one. He is known as "Sallytraffic" (Frank).

I am sure that he may be able to help you.

Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

With judicial use of your diesel-powered (but 12V hitting) heater in colder weather, you should be OK to go for a compressor fridge should you wish, unless you are staying put for several days.

However:

1) Satisfy yourself as to noise levels (those who have them don't complain but I wonder), and

2) Your cooking will use more gas than your fridge.

Personally, I'd go for a single refillable cylinder with gauge and a 3-way fridge, but I cane my 12V more than you will.

Dave


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

*compressor fridge or 3 way fridge*

Thanks for the replies, 1 for & 1 against.
I like the idea of getting most of my power to recharge from solar &/or when driving, as opposed to having to use gas or electric for the fridge. Would be good not to have gas at all, I know you can get (expensive) diesel hobs but what about the all important grill?
Don't know how noisy the compressor fridge is, but it will be past the feet end of the bed so not right in our ears. The cost difference may be the deciding factor.
Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

Whilst I am not in the market for a compressor fridge, could someone please explain what one is and how it differs from a 3-way?

Thanks in advance

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Works off the van's 12V only, but is more efficient than an absorption fridge.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Ethnical,
> 
> Having had 3 way fridges all my touring days, I cannot comment on a compressor type fridge.
> 
> ...


Hi my Waeco compressor fridge is the CB40 a chest type and so may not be exactly comparable but I got the same instruction manual as the MDC range so the workings might be identical. Sorry to be so long in replying * ethnicall *but I wanted to get some data.

I find my fridge very quiet and its at the head end when sleeping, its quieter than my Zanussi in the kitchen and doesn't start and stop with any sort of thump. In Norway I lay awake in the middle of the night listening to a waterfall about 3km away and realised that I could hear the fridge after all but at first I thought it was a change in the sound of the waterfall 

Some people with an upright compressor fridge in a Timberland said that if it bothered them they could always turn it off at night so I've just done a test I turned it on all yesterday then left it off last night. There was only a few cans of beer and bottles of water in it and the ambient temp is lowish so this isn't a very objective test but for what its worth the temperature rose from about 1C to 4C overnight. When I first switched it on it stayed on for about 8 minutes then was off for about 20 minutes (I didn't stay with it went to get a coffee) by now an hour later the temperature is 2C and it is cycling normally but it needs a couple of hours more for me to be certain. It certainly looks like leaving it off overnight is an option for a chest type. I think chest types are more efficient than door types because the cold air doesn't fall out of a chest type when you open the lid.

As to the power consumption its a little over 3A when the compressor is working. Yesterday during the test it was working 4min in every 55min (On 4 off 51) so that the average consumption is a quarter of an amp or 5.8Ahr per day. Now that is at a fairly high temperature setting if you wanted your fridge cooler (it can easily freeze water) or there was a higher ambient temperature then the power consumption would be higher.

The only drawback that I have found is that with the chest type you don't get a freezer compartment so no ice in my G&T, and just when you start using the fridge lid as part of your work surface you'll find that you need something out of the fridge.

Hope this helps

Frank

PS Thanks JockandRita for the compliment

PPS My setting for temperature is perfect for Lager too cold for Beer. Its alright for food as well.


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

*compressor fridge - thanks frank*

Wow, thanks for the detailed reply Frank, (and Jock & Rita for mentioning you, you are all so helpful) 
Your provided info seems to confirm I should have enough stored power when I need it without hook up, although consumption will be higher in warmer weather. I realise a chest type should stay cooler, but I can't convince my wife to go for that type. Straight away she saw the problem of things always being in the way on top of it when you want to get something out, and invariably what you want is always at the bottom! Also we would prefer to have the freezer compartment as well. If we keep a couple of ice blocks in the freezer and then put them in the main fridge compartment if we want to turn it off at night, they may help keep the temperature down. We will have to do some experiments and get a fridge thermometer. 
My wife doesn't like her lager too cold, at least not at this time of year and often just takes it straight out of the cupboard. Me I prefer bitter, rarely kept in the fridge
Cheers Mark


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: compressor fridge - thanks frank*



ethnicall said:


> Straight away she saw the problem of things always being in the way on top of it when you want to get something out, and invariably what you want is always at the bottom! Also we would prefer to have the freezer compartment as well.


It is available for use when the bed is down though! Rare in a smaller motorhome

Regards Frank


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Frank,

Thanks too from me, for the detailed reply.

I wasn't aware just how efficient it is, compared to the absorption fridge.

Jock.


----------



## 93614 (May 1, 2005)

Belatedly read comments. I have a Timberland with a Waeco compressor fridge and would add the following:
It doesn't disturb us at night.
We have never had any problems in hot weather.
It's more spacious inside for its envelope size.
It does use a fair amount of energy to run ( We have 2x110Ah but no solar)
Van level is not a problem.
Its simple and zero maintenance.

The Waeco is designed for upto +50 C ambient. I have never been able to find Dometic's ambient spec for a 3 way fridge. Does anyone have definitive info?

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Timberland said:


> Belatedly read comments. I have a Timberland with a Waeco compressor fridge and would add the following:
> It doesn't disturb us at night.
> We have never had any problems in hot weather.
> It's more spacious inside for its envelope size.
> ...


Bob,

Is your fridge the "Hold over type" if so so have you had any problems with it.

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Fridge*



Rapide561 said:


> Whilst I am not in the market for a compressor fridge, could someone please explain what one is and how it differs from a 3-way?


Hi Rapide,

a 3-way fridge works on the so-called _absorber_ principle. Explaining that in detail would take too much time, but basically it works on a reversible chemical reaction that is powered simply by heat. So an absorber fridge has no mechanically moving parts, and only needs a heat source to run. Therefore it is almost totally silent and can run on any available heat source.

A compressor fridge is the same as your household fridge. An electric motor drives a compressor that again drives the cooling cycle. A compressor fridge is much more energy-efficient than an absorber, but of course makes noise and cannot run on gas.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

Good Evening

Have had Weaco Fridge jn Wanderwagon3 and have been very satisfied.

Freezer section goes from switch on at ambient to mjnus 9 degrees C.

Only thing watch that thermostat switch is not moved inadvertantly when putting items in or out of fridge.

HTH

Ken...............with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 93614 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

My fridge is a standard not a hold over type.

We have had no problems, but I have doubled up on the cabling to reduce voltdrop.

Bob


----------

